# genkernel, mounting root problems

## atac

EDIT: did forgot a line to grub.conf

hey,

i've been searching the forums but haven't found any similar problem

with the one i got.

this is the first time i try genkernel.

when booting and it gets to "step 4a: Mouting root" the following error

occures:

```

mount: Mouting /dev/hda1 on /newroot failed: Invalid argument

Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

Root block device unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell.

:

```

my grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc vga=791

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/initrd-2.4.22-gentoo-r5

```

my partitions:

```

/dev/hda5   /boot   ext3

/dev/hda1   /      ext3

/dev/hda6          swap

```

----------

## kc8tbe

I'm no expert at grub, but you could try this:

```

default 0 

timeout 3 

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

 

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 

root(hd0,3)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc vga=791 

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/initrd-2.4.22-gentoo-r5 

```

Or if that doesn't work, try changing the "3" in the line I added to a "4" or a "0" (without the quotes).

Also, refer to the directions in the Gentoo installation handbook:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=9

If you still don't have any success with grub, you could consider using lilo.

----------

## atac

ops, i forgot that line, i DO have it in my grub.conf, so the problem remains.

----------

## kc8tbe

Got me. If playing with the numbers (i.e. (hd0, 1) instead of (hd0, 2) or /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda2) doesn't fix this, then I'm stumped. Remeber possible values are 0-4 (I'm asusming you don't have any logical partitions). Hopefully someone who knows their GRUB can give you a hand   :Wink: 

And there's always LILO...

----------

## Bombs14

it seems to be a problem with the initrd, so try commenting out the initrd line in your grub.conf, and boot again, you should be able to boot this time.

----------

## atac

 *Bombs14 wrote:*   

> it seems to be a problem with the initrd, so try commenting out the initrd line in your grub.conf, and boot again, you should be able to boot this time.

 

sure i will, but the thing is that i wanted to try out genkernel.

though it seems like it dosen't work for everyone ...

----------

